# A Photo for 3 goldens (Sandra)



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Since I have been off work the past few months, I have been dabbling around in photoshop and learning some new techniques.

Here's a little something I did of Buck, Hunter & Kaycee.


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice work!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Awww..Sandra is gonna love it, great job!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys!

Do you think I should have the topic name changed? When I came back and looked at this, my first thought was it looked like something may have happened TO Sandra and I sure don't want people thinking that!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Martha that is beautiful and she will love it. A truly beautiful tribute.

I LOVE the two you did of Sunka....when I saw them this morning I was so surprised. The tears flowed for some time. I was so touched.

If anyone wants to see those, it is in my "thank you from Sunka and I" thread in the Rainbow bridge section.

Thank you again from the bottom of my very sad heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Thanks Guys!
> 
> Do you think I should have the topic name changed? When I came back and looked at this, my first thought was it looked like something may have happened TO Sandra and I sure don't want people thinking that!


Hate to say it but it did scare me, thought something happened to Sandra.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Mod? MOD? OH MOOOOOOOOOOOOODS???

Can you help me please?

Change the topic to 'A Photo for 3 goldens, (Sandra)'

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> Oh Martha that is beautiful and she will love it. A truly beautiful tribute.
> 
> I LOVE the two you did of Sunka....when I saw them this morning I was so surprised. The tears flowed for some time. I was so touched.
> 
> ...


You are so very welcome Janis!

Steve Harlin actually inspired me to do these. He is the true artist. I just find a couple photos and go with what feels right.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Way to go, MJ -- give ME a heart attack :

Love your work though, can't wait to start some of my own!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Way to go, MJ -- give ME a heart attack :
> 
> Love your work though, can't wait to start some of my own!


Whoops! So sorry!!!!

And I just looked for a Mod online but there aren't any! Oh Dear!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is fixed. I love it MJ. She will be so touched.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh Carol! Thank You so Much!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice work MJ! Sandra will be very pleased when she finds it. What a great surprise.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

That is beautiful!! Sandra is going to love it.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Absolutely wonderful! She'll love it.
I keep meaning to spend some time to learn photo shop but I haven't yet. I love your signature too. I've 'sorta' figured out how to make one like it using SB, but I'm not happy with it, so it's still a work in progress.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh MJ, you are a jewel. She's going to love it. Let's for sure keep this bumped up so she'll see it right away when she checks in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

MJ

How very beautiful and what a very kind gesture for you to make this for Sandra.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

You guys are all just too sweet! Thank You so much!!!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

OH, MJ, I SIT WITH TEARS FLOWING. THAT IS SO, SO BEAUTIFUL. I MISS THOSE WONDERFUL DOGS SO MUCH. IT DOESN'T SEEM POSSIBLE THAT HUNTER HAS BEEN GONE 6 1/2 YEARS, AND IN MAY, BUCK WILL HAVE BEEN GONE 3 YEARS AND KAYCEE GONE FOR 2. AND I MISS THEM AS MUCH TODAY AS I DID THE DAY THEY LEFT ME. aND I KNOW YOU KNOW EXACTLY HOW I FEEL AS I KNOW YOU STILL MISS YOUR PRECIOUS GIRL ARTICA.

THANK YOU SO VERY, VERY MUCH.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OH I just realized you have Scooter in your list as well. If you send me a couple pictures, I would love to try to get that added, ok?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

i AM NOT SURE WHICH i HAVE HERE AS THEY ARE SO SMALL i CAN'T TELL FOR SURE. BUT i THINK IT IS ONE OF SCOOTER ALONE IN POOOL AND ONE OF sCOOTER AND bUCK IN THE HOUSE, WHICH IS MY FAVORITE PICTURE OF sCOOTER. bUCK IS THE ONE WITH EAR FLIPPED OVER HEAD--IF THIS IS CORRECT PICTURE.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OK, I did 2 things here.

1) Added Scooter.

2) Removed foliage and created a mouth for Scooter from the photo you added.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

All my Bridge goldens together. Thanks so much MJ for making this wonderful beautiful picture for me.


----------

